# Anybody wearing an IXS Trail RS helmet?



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I did a search, but can't find anything. 

Is anybody wearing one of these?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Not yet! I really want the grey one.


----------



## IDysterDimma (Sep 30, 2010)

After waiting ages for them to appear in stock anywhere I managed to get hold of one and am very happy with it. 
So far I've found it to be super comfortable with great fit and no issues with glasses.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Price Point and Jenson USA both have limited stock of the Trail RS.

iXS Trail RS Helmet 2014 > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

iXS Trail RS Helmet | IXS | Brand | www.PricePoint.com


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

How do these fit? My head is right at 58cm, or just a quarter cm smaller. Should I go with the sm/med or the med/lg? I hate how helmet manufactures don't make over lapping sizes....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Motorider228 said:


> How do these fit? My head is right at 58cm, or just a quarter cm smaller. Should I go with the sm/med or the med/lg? I hate how helmet manufactures don't make over lapping sizes....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat, 58cm head, I wear a medium giro phase right now.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about going with a POC Trabec, or Bell Super. Reviews I just read of the ixs rs have said this helmet is off on size a little bit.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldberm (Oct 4, 2013)

Do goggles fit well with this lid? The picture of Francis' kid in the newly published review looks like the goggle strap would have trouble staying in place.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone get one? Any suggestions on fit? I'm right at 58cm.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I tried all the usual sources and they were all back-ordered for months. I just found and ordered one on ebay. Hurry if you want one.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought the s/m and I normally wear a medium ( i think my melon is around 56cm? Maybe 58cm? I can't remember)
The s/m fits but it is snug enough that I tried the m/lrg because I usually wear a Halo headband. 
I would say go for the m/l if you are 58cm


----------



## Rosstude (Aug 27, 2013)

I am loving it, same weight as my regular "road" helmet, and the venting is excellent. Jenson had it in stock. I too am in the 58+cm size, s/m too snug and at end of adjustment, m/l fits great with halo skullcap under it.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks. I need to find a shop to try one on (and hopefully buy)



sent remotely


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

slowride454 said:


> I tried all the usual sources and they were all back-ordered for months. I just found and ordered one on ebay. Hurry if you want one.


Jenson USA has some size/colours in stock: IXS Trail RS Helmet > Apparel > Helmets > Men's Helmets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Motorider228 said:


> How do these fit? My head is right at 58cm, or just a quarter cm smaller. Should I go with the sm/med or the med/lg? I hate how helmet manufactures don't make over lapping sizes....


We have the same size head. I got a M/L. fits great and I have some adjustment either way.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for the input on the sizing. I'm still trying to decide between one of these and a Bell Super. These helmets look so dang awesome though!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Motorider228 said:


> Thanks guys for the input on the sizing. I'm still trying to decide between one of these and a Bell Super. These helmets look so dang awesome though!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I have both of those helmets.

The Super has better coverage and a much better visor.

The RS has better ventilation and is lighter.

Both are quality lids. If I had to pick one I'd probably stick with the Super due to the better coverage, but I do like the RS a lot.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks man, I appreciate it. I will probably go with the Super. Coverage is more important to me than weight and ventilation, I'm not much of a weight weenie.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The Super fits big. So if in doubt go down a size not up.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine showed up today.

Stylish model...lol

with and without goggles.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Now I'm split after seeing the new Fly Freestone:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just a sizing update - got my fit sorted out:

- Super in medium
- Trail RS in M/L

Both fit well and I have adjustment up and down.

I normally wear an L/XL so definitely had to size down in the Super.


----------



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

This Bluegrass Goldeneye on chainreaction looks like an interesting candidate as well..

Bluegrass Goldeneye Helmet 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Boulder Waffles (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry to bump up such an old thread but with barely any info available out there on sizing, fit and long term use thought it might be worth another go around. 
Any more experience on how your lid has held up or the sizing. Again with only 2 sizes avail. and trying to avoid a shroom head what should I expect if I pull the trigger.
any more input is appreciated. My old Bontrager lid needs replacement bad.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I bought one a few months back. Initially it seemed to fit snug (small size). usually wear a med in gyro or fox, but they always felt a little large on my head. The IXS does break in a bit, & now fits me perfectly, & as others have said it's really light.The inside cushion/webbing is very comfortable, & a step above any other helmet I've owned. Like Francis noted it fits a little lower on the front of your head, & the visor is not adjustable. I would imagine the med/large to be way too big for me.
I bought the gray, only available in the small.
I was also interested in the new bell, but doesn't look like it has near the ventilation as the IXS.


----------



## Boulder Waffles (Nov 26, 2014)

nice reply. just the answer I was looking for and i believe others will need to know before buying. glad to hear its such a good fitting and light helmet to go along with its great looks.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm waiting for my m/l to arrive, I ordered a s/m based on me wearing a medium Super but the fit is different. Its obviously lighter and more ventilated than my Super which was why I got it. I'll wear my super when it cold out(sub 50f) its to damn hot in the summer.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a great helmet, but I hate the two size fits all design of these and some other manufacturers. I have a pretty big noggin and there's no way one would fit comfortably.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine came in finally! M/L fits perfect and it way lighter than my Super. I rode with it the other day and it's actually to well ventilated for winter. I can't wait to not be boiling all summer.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

I prefer everything about my Bell Super with the exception of the ventilation. If its warm outside I wear the IXS.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oddly enough after wearing the IXS yesterday in 50degree weather I don't even want to wear the Super anymore. The only thing the Super has going for it is the visor is bigger. The IXS is lighter, more comfortable, better fitting and better ventilated. It even fit well with my sunglass's on. I'll likely only use the Super if its really cold now.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Just ordered the green one, needed a new open face helmet to replace my bell slant. The latest Trail RS does have an adjustable visor. Just hope it fits, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Fits like a freaking glove! I took it out of the box, made three clicks on the back dial and that was it (apart from adjusting the chin strap) wore it for 30 minutes just to check for pressure points. MOST COMFORTABLE HELMET EVER! For me anyways. They obviously listened to the reviewers regarding the visor because mine is totally adjustable and completely out of view. can't see it at all in the upper position. It's normally hard for me to find helmets that fit great which is why I was so surprised at how well this thing fits. After taking it off I discovered it has even more adjustments so this should fit a wide variety of different shaped heads. Comfort on the level of luxury, lightweight, slim profile (no mushroom head......lol) and no wobble between the harness and shell. 
Too cold to test the ventilation but based on other reviews it seems to be top class in that area as well.

5 stars from me. I love it.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Swissam said:


> Fits like a freaking glove! I took it out of the box, made three clicks on the back dial and that was it (apart from adjusting the chin strap) wore it for 30 minutes just to check for pressure points. MOST COMFORTABLE HELMET EVER! For me anyways. They obviously listened to the reviewers regarding the visor because mine is totally adjustable and completely out of view. can't see it at all in the upper position. It's normally hard for me to find helmets that fit great which is why I was so surprised at how well this thing fits. After taking it off I discovered it has even more adjustments so this should fit a wide variety of different shaped heads. Comfort on the level of luxury, lightweight, slim profile (no mushroom head......lol) and no wobble between the harness and shell.
> Too cold to test the ventilation but based on other reviews it seems to be top class in that area as well.
> 
> 5 stars from me. I love it.


How big is your head and what size helmet?


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Fluidworks said:


> How big is your head and what size helmet?


58.5cm and I got a M/L with plenty of adjustment in either direction.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Swissam said:


> They obviously listened to the reviewers regarding the visor because mine is totally adjustable and completely out of view. can't see it at all in the upper position.


I can confirm that the visor design changed.

I've had a similar experience to you Swissam. Still loving it every time I chuck it on.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

jasevr4 said:


> I can confirm that the visor design changed.
> 
> I've had a similar experience to you Swissam. Still loving it every time I chuck it on.


It's been a really hot summer and the Trail RS was perfect with all that ventilation. My head never over heated and I love how you barely notice your wearing this helmet. Looks like I'm sticking with this helmet for the next few years until something better comes along. I like the new FF helm from IXS as well. I may buy that to replace my 661 if it's any where close to the comfort level of the Trail RS. :thumbsup:

I still stand by my initial 5 star rating. If anything I'd even give it one more star.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ good to know Swissam. I have other products from IXS (armour) and I was curious about the helmets. Will check it out


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ good to know Swissam. I have other products from IXS (armour) and I was curious about the helmets. Will check it out


IXS makes quality gear without the typical "Swiss" price tag. (IXS is a Swiss company) They are very popular here in Euroland for MTB and Moto gear. Good quality, good price. Can't beat that.

The new FF helmet is a bit pricey but still loads cheaper than a TLD D3. Maybe cause CG helped to design it and they have to throw Cedric a few bones. He's such an awesome guy I have no problems paying more for something he designed. I love the ventalation on this helmet too. Whenever my spesh deviant needs replacing this will be it.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I just ordered a Trail RS. Wasn't able to try one on anywher, so I hope it fits.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

My helmet showed up MUCH sooner than I expected, Christmas Eve. Anticipated delivery date was Jan 4th! 

Very nice helmet, great features. It fits narrow, in my opinion. I can wear it, but it's very snug along the sides. I'd call it an "Arai head" if it were a motorcycle helmet.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

It'll break in somewhat, kinda like a good pair of shoes, ha. no really..


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

It's sexy....I'll make it work! ; )


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

The tightness is along the sides. But it went away during my first ride. Definitely not a,deal breaker. Very nice lid!


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I have the trail RS. It fits great but although the visor is somewhat adjustable I still can't get it high enough. I tried the bell super but didn't like the fit. Currently have a giro montaro which I like. I see there's an Trail RS Evo model. I wonder if that is a little more visor adjustability in that model?


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I have an all white medium that just doesn't feel right on my head. Nice helmet, just doesn't fit me good.

Worn 1 time. $40 shipped if someone is interested.


----------



## passwordusername (Jul 4, 2016)

I have the Evo version just because I wanted it on blue. I shoulded brought the older version because this one have a different thing to adjust and it's not confortable, I put some pads and it's usable but I think I would just order a TLD Drone because everyone say is comfy and sell this one.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

anyone that owns one know if any of the vents (front or back) will hold sunglasses securely while you climb?


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I just picked up a Trail RS on sale at Jenson. A M/L fits my head perfectly. It definitely vents better than my TL A1 and is nearly as comfy. It's a great value at the current sale price too.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

I wear a white M/L here in FL and love it. Great ventilation, light weight, and very comfy.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

So am I the only person that thinks the visor is too low ?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I guess maybe when I first started wearing it on the trails with lower hanging stuff it got me in a few situations where I didn't properly see low hanging stuff, but now I've been wearing it for a while, not really an issue any more and appreciate it's size when out on the trails in our blazing sun and heat.

My only gripe is I wish they'd overlap the sizing a tad so I didn't have to go for the M/L as I'm right at the start end of that size, so the helmet is huge for me, had to pad it out in the back, S/M fits, but very tight, especially on the sides. If they made the S/M 54-59cm, I would be golden. Still the best helmet I've owned, when you crank down on that retention wheel, it stays put, which I really appreciate when I'm hitting the fast/steep/rough stuff where it could be called into effect/



wilks said:


> So am I the only person that thinks the visor is too low ?


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

wilks said:


> So am I the only person that thinks the visor is too low ?


The visor is always in my field of view. A bit of a pain, but I haven't been able to find a helmet as comfortable as this one. I've just learnt to deal with it.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

wilks said:


> So am I the only person that thinks the visor is too low ?


Only one ride so far so hard to say but I didn't notice it being an issue. It would be nice if there was some adjustment.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

visor is kinda low for me as well, but maybe that'll teach me to look up more down the trail like we sposed to, ha


----------



## Gray_Ghost (Feb 2, 2017)

Same here , I'm going to make a small plastic extension for the front mounting screw to move it up a bit. But agreed, helmet is VERY comfortable and vents amazingly.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

JustMtnB44 said:


> I just picked up a Trail RS on sale at Jenson. A M/L fits my head perfectly. It definitely vents better than my TL A1 and is nearly as comfy. It's a great value at the current sale price too.


I've been debating on picking up this exact helmet @ Jenson. I've read a ton of reviews and the only thing that's makes me think twice is the narrow fit and the issues people mention wearing glasses. If I can't comfortable wear my sunglasses (with thin frames) then no deal!

Anyone have issue wearing their sunglasses comfortably with this helmet? Great looking lid for sure! I want a 2nd Helmet to complement My Giro XAR (Great Helmet) that's quite a few years old. They have replacement pads for my Giro so figured I'll freshen up my Giro. That way, I can have a helmet in both my cars. BTW, my head measure 56 cm so I'm hoping the small/medium will fit nice. Never heard of a break in period for a helmet but would hate to use it and not have it break in so I couldn't return it. Thanks for any more tips! :thumbsup:


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Thrasher said:


> I've been debating on picking up this exact helmet @ Jenson. I've read a ton of reviews and the only thing that's makes me think twice is the narrow fit and the issues people mention wearing glasses. If I can't comfortable wear my sunglasses (with thin frames) then no deal!
> 
> Anyone have issue wearing their sunglasses comfortably with this helmet? Great looking lid for sure! I want a 2nd Helmet to complement My Giro XAR (Great Helmet) that's quite a few years old. They have replacement pads for my Giro so figured I'll freshen up my Giro. That way, I can have a helmet in both my cars. BTW, my head measure 56 cm so I'm hoping the small/medium will fit nice. Never heard of a break in period for a helmet but would hate to use it and not have it break in so I couldn't return it. Thanks for any more tips! :thumbsup:


I'll let you know tomorrow. I just bought it from Jenson and my head is about the same size.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know about sun glasses, but I wear prescription eye glasses, that I need pretty much all the time and I've never had an issue. It definitely does not fit like a Giro, or at least not the experience I had trying a Giro back in '07, they are made to fit very round heads, IMHO, so was absolutely useless for me. The TrailRS is not as oval as a Bell to me, but not round like a Giro either.



Thrasher said:


> I've been debating on picking up this exact helmet @ Jenson. I've read a ton of reviews and the only thing that's makes me think twice is the narrow fit and the issues people mention wearing glasses. If I can't comfortable wear my sunglasses (with thin frames) then no deal!
> 
> Anyone have issue wearing their sunglasses comfortably with this helmet? Great looking lid for sure!


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Gray_Ghost said:


> Same here , I'm going to make a small plastic extension for the front mounting screw to move it up a bit. But agreed, helmet is VERY comfortable and vents amazingly.


an extension on the visor part? Id like to see the finished endeavor, like to do something there as well. and to Thrasher, my helmet fit very tight at first, & it did break in to a much better fit after a fair amount of use.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

I have a very round head so I dunno if this would fit me well? At least with Jenson if it didn't fit I could ship it back unlike CRC which cost more to ship back then you usually pay for something. 

Still on the fence but at least it appears to work well with sunglasses! Thanks and let me know if anyone with a 56 cm round head has feedback on the S/M size.
:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I had no issue wearing my Oakley Gascans with this helmet.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

No problem with Smith Arena


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Thrasher said:


> I have a very round head so I dunno if this would fit me well? At least with Jenson if it didn't fit I could ship it back unlike CRC which cost more to ship back then you usually pay for something.
> 
> Still on the fence but at least it appears to work well with sunglasses! Thanks and let me know if anyone with a 56 cm round head has feedback on the S/M size.
> :thumbsup:


Just tried mine on. I feel the tightness just above and behind my ears like others have mentioned. I am also on the very edge of the M/L. I have not adjusted the vertical adjustment yet so that may change the overall feeling like it does on my Super 2R. I'm at work so that's all I have for now. If your head is really round then the fit may have been off for you so don't feel bad.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

TraxFactory said:


> No problem with Smith Arena


I assume the Trail RS works well with the Sweat Buster?


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

JCWages said:


> Just tried mine on. I feel the tightness just above and behind my ears like others have mentioned. I am also on the very edge of the M/L. I have not adjusted the vertical adjustment yet so that may change the overall feeling like it does on my Super 2R. I'm at work so that's all I have for now. If your head is really round then the fit may have been off for you so don't feel bad.


Nice. I really appreciate your valuable input. Let me know if anything changes. I might hold off on this sweet looking lid since I have a round head. Seems kinda strange since I don't recall this oval issue when looking at helmets previously but good2know. Thx!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

aski said:


> I assume the Trail RS works well with the Sweat Buster?


It does and super easy install. I have an XL and tons of room to spare, I think I could have even worn a large. I like the full knob on the tension adjuster.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thrasher said:


> I've been debating on picking up this exact helmet @ Jenson. I've read a ton of reviews and the only thing that's makes me think twice is the narrow fit and the issues people mention wearing glasses. If I can't comfortable wear my sunglasses (with thin frames) then no deal!
> 
> Anyone have issue wearing their sunglasses comfortably with this helmet? Great looking lid for sure! I want a 2nd Helmet to complement My Giro XAR (Great Helmet) that's quite a few years old. They have replacement pads for my Giro so figured I'll freshen up my Giro. That way, I can have a helmet in both my cars. BTW, my head measure 56 cm so I'm hoping the small/medium will fit nice. Never heard of a break in period for a helmet but would hate to use it and not have it break in so I couldn't return it. Thanks for any more tips! :thumbsup:


I wear prescription glasses and there are no issues, but I've never had an issue with glasses on any open face helmet.

Regarding fit, I think my head is more round than oval but I'm not sure. I tried on many helmets over the past couple years trying to find the best one.
I currently own:
IXS Trail RS
Troy Lee A1
Urge Enduromatic
Kali Avatar

I previously owned an old Giro Xen which fit perfect, then bought a Xar to replace it but something changed in the sizing and the Xar did not fit me at all mostly due to being right between two sizes. At this point all of the Bell and Giro helmets I have tried do not fit my head properly. The Bell Super was too narrow on the sides.


----------



## zongman (Jul 28, 2014)

i have it, while mostly comfortable i feel the part that sits above my ears resting on them, so it pretty much sits too low. i havent worn it in a while, been going for my super 2. if i could adjust it so it sat more inside the helmet (the grey plastic bit attached to the adjusting mechanism) itd be great.


----------



## RadioactveRbberPants (Apr 29, 2017)

I just wanted to chime in with my 68cm head and the iXS Trail experience.

I have a 68cm head.

They only have 2 sizes whitch both end and start on on 68cm.

I purchased the medium/large on recommendations from this forum that it would possibly fit 'best' however I found differently. Long story short, I bought BOTH helmet sizes.

First off, I absolutely LOVE the helmet. If you live in hot climates particularly, the venting on the helmet is supreme an will sometimes give me a headache BUT only if I have the helmet VISOR in the UP position. This channels air under the visor directly in to the head vents and cools extremely well. Granted, the visor only moves like 1/4" but it makes all the difference in cooling. If you pull it to the down position, the cooling isn't nearly as good but STILL very good. Keep this in mind while riding.

As to the 68cm question, I ended up buying the small/medium and here's why:

The medium/large absolute smallest size is 68cm. When you're wearing it its fine. You probably will want to adjust the 2 rear stuts on the helmet liner to the "top most" holes! 
I didn't realize this was adjustable initially because it didn't come with any idication this could be altered. This keeps the helmet from "feeling large" when you lift your head and your neck is craned.

I thought maybe I should have ordered the small/medium, so I did to check it out.
For a 68cm head, there is maybe 3/16" clearance extra inside the shell itself but this DOES NOT affect the supreme cooling performance of the helmet. It is "snug" BUT and this is the the thing that made me wear the small/medium all the time. The adjustability.

If you have a 68cm head and wear the medium/large, you can not tighten the helmet on your head. If you try and snug up the helmet the clicks on the adjuster don't do anything because that's as small as it goes.

If you like to have a snug helmet and maybe sometime, lift the helmet a tad and snug the helmet a tad higher, the small/medium allows you to do that. The adjusting side straps built in to the helmet are a firm rubber!~! NOT PLASTIC. To get firm fit, and not one that causes headaches or any dumb stuff like that, just, like a ball cap that "fits", you need to snug down the adjuster a bit and for a 68cm head, that is ONLY OFFERED in the small/medium.

Just wanted to say that to save other people with 68cm head buying the medium/large. The helmet doesn't feel secure in the 68cm (smallest it goes) medium/large. Its slipped on at that size and it will not go any smaller. It doesn't put any tension around your head. None.

The small/medium offers a slip fit in it "largest it will go" setting. Like an old ball cap, AND you can give a couple clicks to secure it.

I do nOt like a tight helmet btw, I like a fit that feels comfortable, adjustability from "old ball cap" to, snug "ima drop some gaps" kinda snug. Like, I don't want it to move around some times. Small/Medium is the way to go for 68cm heads if you ask me.

Also, if you ask me having owned both, iXS should have made it whatever-68cm small/medium and 69cm-whatever sizing medium/large sizing.

If your helmet is loose it is not going to be able to do its job.

For 68cm head, small/medium is the way to go.

My 2 cents.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just bought one. I got it at Jenson USA for 60 bucks which is a deal for such a good helmet. Looks good and build quality is great. Lots of ventilation and comfortable. However, there are a minor things about it. For sizing, I am exactly between sizes (XS and S). I bought the XS because I don't like bulky helmets. It fits but definitely fits snug. It is kinda on the narrower side and pushes on the temples. Not a deal breaker though. Also, you can't center the chin clip for some sizes so it sits on me off to the side. You don't notice it much while riding. Can't beat the price 60 at Jenson USA.


----------



## Nitr0 (Jun 7, 2013)

aliikane said:


> I just bought one. I got it at Jenson USA for 60 bucks which is a deal for such a good helmet. Looks good and build quality is great. Lots of ventilation and comfortable. However, there are a minor things about it. For sizing, I am exactly between sizes (XS and S). I bought the XS because I don't like bulky helmets. It fits but definitely fits snug. It is kinda on the narrower side and pushes on the temples. Not a deal breaker though. Also, you can't center the chin clip for some sizes so it sits on me off to the side. You don't notice it much while riding. Can't beat the price 60 at Jenson USA.


Just bought one and my thoughts exactly. Snug, however, I got used to it after a ride and wouldn't go back to my old helmets ever. This is hands down my favorite helmet I've owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

